# Best brake upgrade for a VW CC APR Strage IV (if it already comes with vented brakes)?



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am thinking of aquiring the APR Stage IV -when abvailable and if not too pricey-, for a VW CC 2.0T FSI, but it already comes with vented brakes - a nice factory upgrade againts the Passat B-. Thus, I would very much appreciate if anyone can give some advise regarding this subject.
Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Best brake upgrade for a VW CC APR Strage IV (if it already comes with vented brakes)? (bmr_6)*

For an average upgrade the first thing I would do is get a more aggressive street friction..... and than try to shed some weight/inertia with some 2 piece disks if you wanted to get more serious. SS line are always an option to firm up your pedal slightly, not too expensive. It would really depend on your goals and your budget.....


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Best brake upgrade for a VW CC APR Strage IV (if it already comes with vented brakes)? (bmr_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmr_6* »_I am thinking of aquiring the APR Stage IV -when abvailable and if not too pricey-, for a VW CC 2.0T FSI, but it already comes with vented brakes - a nice factory upgrade againts the Passat B-. Thus, I would very much appreciate if anyone can give some advise regarding this subject.
Thank you very much in advance!!!

I didn't know my B6 Passat doesn't come with vented brakes.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Best brake upgrade for a VW CC APR Strage IV (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
I didn't know my B6 Passat doesn't come with vented brakes.


He must mean the rears? Even that surprises me though...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Best brake upgrade for a VW CC APR Strage IV (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_
He must mean the rears? Even that surprises me though...

I would be curious of what its tow rating is.... or GCWR... combined vehicle and trailer rating.... The CC is a decent size.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Best brake upgrade for a VW CC APR Strage IV (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_
He must mean the rears? Even that surprises me though...

For the Passat, only the VR6 4Motion gets 310x22mm vented rear brakes.
the rest of the FWD gets 286x12mm solid rotors.
consequently.... the CC FWD also gets 286x12mm sold rotors & the VR4 4Motion gets 310x22mm vented rotors..
I dunno who told the OP of this "upgraded" over normal passats... maybe the salesman???


_Modified by GT17V at 3:38 PM 2-12-2010_


----------

